# Vet for star tortoise in Singapore?



## Starch3wy (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

Ive been keeping my star tortoise for close to 10 years and it has been eating healthily all along.
However, she has suddenly stopped eating since Fri, 16 May till today, 18 May and has not pooped since Thurs. i suspect that, due to the abrupt change in weather these 3 days in Singapore, she caught a flu.

I have put her in a container with lukewarm water for half an hour on 17 May, Sat and today, 18 May as i heard it helps in regulating her body temp. But, she is still not eating.

Does anyone know of vets in Singapore who can attend to reptiles? I know most vets specialize in dog/cats only.

Thanks.


----------



## glaerey (May 19, 2014)

its pretty normal for tortoises not eating for a few days. any other symptoms like wet nostrils, heavy breathing, etc?


----------



## Starch3wy (May 21, 2014)

*Hi, but this has never happened before  anyway I managed to bring her to a vet but the vet was not able to tell what was wrong! The vet gave a metomide jab to stimulate appetite and she started to eat the next day and today, but very little (not her usual appetite)... But she has pooped twice in the last two days. Hence I am really puzzled and am not sure what is wrong?*


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2015)

Please accept my apology for not responding to this thread when you first posted it. I don't know how it escaped my notice.

I hope the issue has resolved and the tortoise is now back to eating and acting normal? I had not heard of Metomide before. Glad it seemed to help with the tortoise's appetite.

Usually, when a tortoise stops eating, it has to do with the temperature, and since you said that the weather had changed, that's probably what was wrong. If it cools off, you can always proved additional heat by using a light or heat element to make sure the tortoise stays warm enough.

I also wanted to thank you for giving another of our members the name of a vet in Singapore. I've taken the liberty of adding that vet to our vet list.


----------



## leigti (Mar 30, 2015)

Starch3wy said:


> *Hi, but this has never happened before  anyway I managed to bring her to a vet but the vet was not able to tell what was wrong! The vet gave a metomide jab to stimulate appetite and she started to eat the next day and today, but very little (not her usual appetite)... But she has pooped twice in the last two days. Hence I am really puzzled and am not sure what is wrong?*


I'm glad that she has started eating a little. Try to give her all her favorite foods right now. I am not a vet but maybe tortoises are a little bit like people in that they eating process helps stimulate the bowels also. Or maybe she was a little bit constipated and it has now resolved a little bit. I'm just glad that she is eating and pooping again. Keep us updated.


----------



## Starch3wy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, yes she is doing great (active, eating, pooping daily) since my last post in May 2014. 
The installation of the ceramic heat emitter in her enclosure really gave her appetite and metabolism. i would strongly recommend to install a heat source (UVB not needed if your tort has exposure to direct sunlight) for your torts every night. thanks for your kind concern.


----------



## muakmuak (Sep 9, 2016)

i need help with a vet in Singapore. my baby star had a great fall from 7 stories...he climbed out of his enclosure. the left front leg area of his shell cracked and he's bleeding a bit from the crack, his mouth and nose. i'm very worried and sad.

please help!!!


----------



## muakmuak (Sep 9, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Please accept my apology for not responding to this thread when you first posted it. I don't know how it escaped my notice.
> 
> I hope the issue has resolved and the tortoise is now back to eating and acting normal? I had not heard of Metomide before. Glad it seemed to help with the tortoise's appetite.
> 
> ...



hi! i'm in urgent need of a star tortoise vet referral. please reply asap. thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 9, 2016)

@muakmuak See this
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/singapore.115451/#post-1071506

Good luck


----------



## muakmuak (Sep 9, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> @muakmuak See this
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/singapore.115451/#post-1071506
> 
> Good luck


Thank you very much! Please help me to pray for him too...


----------



## seanang168 (May 16, 2017)

muakmuak said:


> Thank you very much! Please help me to pray for him too...




How is your Star tortoise? I remember 20 years ago, my nephew, who I think is still in kindergarden, wanted to hold my tortoise. I told him not to drop it and he purposely dropped it with a smile on his face. The male tortoise has a portion of shell chipped off from the tail end. I should have not not to trust him as he likes to throw toys out of the window too.

When I related this incident to him when he was like 17 years old, he said he cannot remember. Looking at my tortoise now, he is healthy, but when I saw the asymmetrical end of his shell, it brought back painful memories


----------



## seanang168 (May 16, 2017)

Starch3wy said:


> Hi everyone, yes she is doing great (active, eating, pooping daily) since my last post in May 2014.
> The installation of the ceramic heat emitter in her enclosure really gave her appetite and metabolism. i would strongly recommend to install a heat source (UVB not needed if your tort has exposure to direct sunlight) for your torts every night. thanks for your kind concern.




How is your tortoise doing? I didnt know that a heat emitter is needed in Singapore as the weather is so hot. But I guess I placed mine near the window so probably the temperature is high enough


----------



## bennyap (Sep 5, 2022)

In case there are those who are still looking for a good vet in Singapore, I'd recommend Advanced VetCare Centre in Bedok


----------

